# Bocairent



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Another info seeking request on a town. Anyone know much/ anything about this one. 

I have of course searched the net and YouTube before bothering members but can find very little. I also think it's best if you can get firsthand knowledge from people who have been there rather than anon online articles. Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Another info seeking request on a town. Anyone know much/ anything about this one.
> 
> I have of course searched the net and YouTube before bothering members but can find very little. I also think it's best if you can get firsthand knowledge from people who have been there rather than anon online articles. Thanks again


What would you like to know?

The town is quite small with few expats. The roads are very narrow with almost no parking in the centre. You would have to be fit to live there as it's on a hill with narrow cobbled 'lanes'.

It's really quite beautiful with the main square having many houses and shops with cave rooms (underground rooms anyway). The actual cave houses are great to visit if you have a head for heights and aren't too large 

Nearest 'big' town is Ontinyent or over the mountains and the Sierra Mariola (if it's still there after yesterdays forest fire) is Alcoy.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Another info seeking request on a town. Anyone know much/ anything about this one.
> 
> I have of course searched the net and YouTube before bothering members but can find very little. I also think it's best if you can get firsthand knowledge from people who have been there rather than anon online articles. Thanks again


I can endorse what Snikpoh has said. As the crow flies it is not far from where I live, and we could clearly see the smoke from yesterday's fire, but it is about a 30-40 minute drive because we have a large mountain (Montcabrer) between us! It is one of the many places that we always take our visitors to see because it is so beautiful and interesting, but the fact that it is a tourist attraction would put me off of living there! Our friends fell in love with a house near Bocarient, a beautifully restored finca in a picturesque gorge, but luckily discovered the flooding history before making an offer (the fact that a stream through the gorge was still running in July rang alarm bells)!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Weather folks, what's it like in winter?
Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Weather folks, what's it like in winter?
> Thanks


Like Ontinyent, it can get cold and you can get snow (I guess it's a bit higher up so may be a touch colder).

However, on the whole very moderate. This last winter we had maybe just a couple of frosty mornings but no snow and in the twenties by mid afternoon.

Again, like Ontinyent I think they haven't seen rain for ages.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks folks very much appreciated. Sadly your talk of serious hills puts my smoke out totally, great to have these insights. Cheers


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks folks very much appreciated. Sadly your talk of serious hills puts my smoke out totally, great to have these insights. Cheers


I'm sure you've done this but if not, take a look here https://www.google.es/search?q=bocairent&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=899&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj9ypTxtJvOAhWJLhoKHbdUDyUQ_AUIBigB


----------

